# Is it worth it to get a THM (master of theology)?



## thistle93 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi! I really want to do a THM program becasue I am interested in doing a thesis project. On the other hand I do not plan on going any further and getting a PHD. 
Do many people get a THM without going on to a PHD? 
Ministry wise will it do me any good having a THM without a PHD or am I just throwing money away for a personal pursuit? 


Thanks! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 19, 2013)

Do you wanted it accredited?
If not I know Whitefield offers them.


----------



## thistle93 (Nov 19, 2013)

yes an accredited seminary. Also would accept recommendation for university THM as well. Though prefer a seminary.


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Nov 19, 2013)

If it's something you feel as if you'd like to do, and it doesn't interfere with your day to day ministry, I don't see any problem with it. T. David Gordon once told me that a ThM from a good school will involve tougher academic work than your average D.Min. If that's the case, it certainly will exercise the mind.


----------

